# ISIS Apparently Beheads Hostage From Japan



## WhatInThe (Feb 1, 2015)

ISIS apparently beheads a hostage from Japan.

http://news.yahoo.com/horror-japan-video-purports-show-hostage-beheaded-074023877.html

Sooner or later ISIS will face consequences from countries other than the US or EU. A lot of those countries will not be as "kind" or diplomatic. If ISIS wants to take over the world they must face consequences from the world. What ever Japan wants to do I'd support including public executions of ISIS perpatrators at the hands of a Samurai sword.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm with you WIT...I think ISIS may have just signed their own death warrant..


----------



## rt3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Now if we only knew who ISIS was? Hard to decapitate a name.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 1, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Now if we only knew who ISIS was? Hard to decapitate a name.



The name or concept is immortal unlike their soldiers, followers and fanatics.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2015)

How far do these ISIS  retards have to go with their viciousness and brutality before someone, _somewhere _calls Enough? 

A man has  reportedly been blindfolded and thrown off a tower block in Syria for  ‘being gay’ before being stoned to death after surviving the fall.
New  images have emerged appearing to show ISIS militants hurling the man  off the seven-storey building in the town of Tal Abyad in Raqqa.
The  man, who was supposedly being punished for having a ‘homosexual  affair’, apparently survived the fall, but was stoned to death by a  waiting crowd at the foot of the tower block.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...stoned-death-SURVIVED-fall.html#ixzz3Qfnob13O 

​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2015)

Beheadings aren't enough for these monsters anymore, now they burn their hostages. *

WARNING:  GRAPHIC VIDEO!


*


Spoiler










*
*


----------



## darroll (Feb 3, 2015)

You can ignore them, but they won't go away.


----------



## BobF (Feb 3, 2015)

It is time for the US heroic leader to get off his pity pot and take a stand against those evil folks causing so much pain to the free of this world.    The US and a lot of those other free countries in the world should be joined in the effort to end this crappy way of taking control of other areas and killing the people that do not agree.   Why is the US becoming one of the worlds most cowardly governments.   The longer we act as weaklings the truer that image will become.   There is no reason for this current back down from things we can do and other countries would join in with us.


----------



## darroll (Feb 3, 2015)

BobF said:


> It is time for the US heroic leader to get off his pity pot and take a stand against those evil folks causing so much pain to the free of this world.    The US and a lot of those other free countries in the world should be joined in the effort to end this crappy way of taking control of other areas and killing the people that do not agree.   Why is the US becoming one of the worlds most cowardly governments.   The longer we act as weaklings the truer that image will become.   There is no reason for this current back down from things we can do and other countries would join in with us.


The American people wanted a dove and they got one.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> How far do these ISIS  retards have to go with their viciousness and brutality before someone, _somewhere _calls Enough?
> 
> A man has  reportedly been blindfolded and thrown off a tower block in Syria for  ‘being gay’ before being stoned to death after surviving the fall.
> New  images have emerged appearing to show ISIS militants hurling the man  off the seven-storey building in the town of Tal Abyad in Raqqa.
> ...




Do you mean in addition to the already over 2000 air strikes the US has performed..   Like troops?   If I recall correctly the  UK is against becoming involved.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2015)

darroll said:


> The American people wanted a dove and they got one.




NO... we just wanted a level headed leader who will weigh all options before committing to getting our soldiers killed... Not some A-Hole who would LIE through his teeth to get America to go to war.  Like you know who and his buddy..  'member..  WMD?   lol!!


----------



## darroll (Feb 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> NO... we just wanted a level headed leader who will weigh all options before committing to getting our soldiers killed... Not some A-Hole who would LIE through his teeth to get America to go to war.  Like you know who and his buddy..  'member..  WMD?   lol!!


For our troops: going to war is better than standing yard guard in camp poke with an unloaded M-16.

The WMD's were seen by too many people. The old Soviet Union is still missing 5 nukes.


----------



## BobF (Feb 3, 2015)

What we are seeing now is much more than what was happening before the earlier invasion, but at least that time it was an attack in the US that killed about 3,000 people in the New York City attacks and the Washington DC attacks and in the Pennsylvania crash of the plane where the passengers tried to save the flight before the attackers just crashed the plane in a field.

It is the same type of brainless idiots as back then but ever more evil as they don't care if the people are of the same religion or not.   They just have to be as out right evil as their leader is.   Killing has become a pastime thing to do for these folks.   I wonder how some of the folks will be if they do break out in the US too.   Then I guess we will have to ask them to please don't do those things in the US.   I am sure they will obey to our kindness.   Not very likely for these idiots.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2015)

darroll said:


> For our troops: going to war is better than standing yard guard in camp poke with an unloaded M-16.



You SERIOUSLY believe that being in combat and being killed or maimed is better?  



> The WMD's were seen by too many people. The old Soviet Union is still missing 5 nukes.



So hows about posting a link proving those were in Iraq..  What a load of hooey.


----------



## BobF (Feb 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You SERIOUSLY believe that being in combat and being killed or maimed is better?
> 
> 
> 
> So hows about posting a link proving those were in Iraq..  What a load of hooey.



The US military are all volunteers.    That means they came in knowing that they could be sent into combat someday, somewhere.    For them it is not something they want to do but they have made that commitment to the US and all it's people to be ready when needed.

Similar to the police of the US.   They only wish to ensure us peasants do enjoy our safety and freedoms.   But for that protection for us, they also must be ready to have potential fights with the criminals and deranged.


----------



## ~Lenore (Feb 3, 2015)

*Burn alive, too.*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-31121160

*They also burn people alive, for shock effect I am sure.  
It works. *


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 3, 2015)

And just like Japan ISIS is dealing with another country that will be much more independent in their thinking & retaliation strategies with much less political appeasement at stake.


----------



## darroll (Feb 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You SERIOUSLY believe that being in combat and being killed or maimed is better?


  The aim of military training is not just to prepare men for battle, but to make them long for it. ~Louis Simpson


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2015)

darroll said:


> The aim of military training is not just to prepare men for battle, but to make them long for it. ~Louis Simpson



You've got to be kidding...  lol!!


----------



## darroll (Feb 3, 2015)

> So hows about posting a link proving those were in Iraq..  What a load of hooey.


 
http://www.snopes.com/politics/war/wmdquotes.asp



  "In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al Qaeda members. It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons."
      Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002


----------



## darroll (Feb 3, 2015)

Being in combat is easier than living in Oregon.
Our news was censored so we never got any bad news.
We did our jobs and they kept us busy.
If you didn't go by the rules, you were dead, fate also had a hand in it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 3, 2015)

Jordan executes terrorist prisoners a day after they found out their pilot was killed by ISIS.

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/02/03/world/isis-captive/index.html

Swift justice to say the least. Waiting for Japan to make their move


----------



## Debby (Feb 4, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Now if we only knew who ISIS was? Hard to decapitate a name.





Qatar is apparently directly funding ISIS according to this link:

"... The same Qatar which was the "mystery sponsor of weapons and money to Syrian mercenary rebels" who eventually became ISIS. The same Qatar which is now directly funding ISIS....'    http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-03/another-conspiracy-theory-becomes-fact-entire-oil-collapse-all-about-crushing-russia


and Qatar is a 'good friend of America'.

'...Qatar maintains close security links with the US, hosting the Central Command’s Forward Headquarters. But the “icing on the cake” of the relationship, as Plotkin Boghardt put it, is an $11 billion arms deal signed in mid July and providing Qatar with state-of-the-art American attack helicopters and air defense systems.

Read more: Qatar: American friend, Israeli foe | The Times of Israel http://www.timesofisrael.com/qatar-american-friend-israeli-foe/#ixzz3QmaU74fM 
Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook...'

http://www.timesofisrael.com/qatar-american-friend-israeli-foe/

(I guess it is 'Who you know' that counts right)


----------



## Debby (Feb 4, 2015)

darroll said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/war/wmdquotes.asp
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You aren't seriously quoting Hillary Clinton as proof of anything are you?  Did she find any WMD?


The now-retired general counsel and chief of staff of the House Judiciary Committee, who supervised Hillary when she worked on the Watergate investigation, says Hillary’s history of lies and unethical behavior goes back farther – and goes much deeper – than anyone realizes.  Jerry Zeifman, a lifelong Democrat, supervised the work of 27-year-old Hillary Rodham on the committee. Hillary got a job working on the investigation at the behest of her former law professor, Burke Marshall, who was also Sen. Ted Kennedy’s chief counsel in the Chappaquiddick affair. When the investigation was over, Zeifman fired Hillary from the committee staff and refused to give her a letter of recommendation – one of only three people who earned that dubious distinction in Zeifman’s 17-year career.Why?
“Because she was a liar,” Zeifman said in an interview last week. “She was an unethical, dishonest lawyer. She conspired to violate the Constitution, the rules of the House, the rules of the committee and the rules of confidentiality.”

http://www.caintv.com/watergate-era-judiciary-chief
*****

http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/03/25/campaign.wrap/index.html   She lied/misspoke when she said she dodged sniper fire in Bosnia

*****
http://floppingaces.net/2014/02/25/hillary-clinton-was-fired-from-watergate-for-being-a-liar/  from the link:  '...Jerry Zeifman, General Counsel and Chief of Staff to the House Judiciary Committee during the Watergate proceedings, refused to offer Clinton a letter of recommendation and he told Dan Calabrese why:After signing her termination papers, Zeifman refused Hillary a letter of recommendation. He told me in an interview that this was because *she had shown herself to be a liar and an unethical lawyer**...'*


​


----------



## darroll (Feb 4, 2015)

Debby said:


> You aren't seriously quoting Hillary Clinton as proof of anything are you?  Did she find any WMD?


  All of our congress were briefed by the intelligence community from all over the world.
  They have pictures of him and his nukes. Are they classified?
We went in the front door and the nukes went out the back door.
Our troops found truck loads of atropine antidote syringes everywhere.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 4, 2015)

darroll said:


> All of our congress were briefed by the intelligence community from all over the world.
> They have pictures of him and his nukes. Are they classified?
> We went in the front door and the nukes went out the back door.
> Our troops found truck loads of atropine antidote syringes everywhere.



Could you post some picture of Iraq's  Nukes?  You seem convinced this is true so obviously you were also personally briefed?


----------



## darroll (Feb 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Could you post some picture of Iraq's  Nukes?  You seem convinced this is true so obviously you were also personally briefed?


They won't let me have pictures of the nukes. I had friends and family in Iraq.
Our leaders don't want to scare the babies.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 4, 2015)

darroll said:


> They won't let me have pictures of the nukes. I had friends and family in Iraq.
> Our leaders don't want to scare the babies.



So you have not seen the nukes... but you believe they were there?   Or you saw the pictures during your briefing, but they won't let you have them...?


----------



## BobF (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know about any stock pile of bombs, but for sure Iraq was leading to making a stock pile for sure.   It is a very long and detailed report so I will only post the beginning paragraphs.

http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/iraq/nuke/program.htm

*Iraqi Nuclear Weapons*

  Before the 1991 Gulf War, Iraqi scientists had progressed through  several design iterations for a fission weapon based on an implosion  design (one that is much more difficult to develop than the alternative,  gun-type design. Still at the early stages of completing a design, they  had successfully overcome some of, but certainly not all of the  obstacles to a workable device. Using highly enriched uranium (HEU), a  completed device based on the latest Iraqi design reportedly might have  weighed from about a ton to somewhat more than a ton.   

How close Iraq was to completing a bomb is still open to debate. At  the request of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), a group of  nuclear weapon designers from the United States, Britain, France, and  Russia met in April 1992 to assess the progress of Iraq's nuclear  program prior to the Persian Gulf War, based on documents that had been  obtained through subsequent inspections. These designers reportedly  concluded that bottlenecks in the program could have delayed completion  of a working bomb for at least three years, assuming Iraq had continued  its multifaceted strategy and design approach.  

However, several experts familiar with the inspections believe  that Iraq could also probably have produced a workable device in as  little as 6 to 24 months, had they decided to seize foreign-supplied HEU  from under safeguards and focus their efforts on a crash program to  produce a device in the shortest possible amount of time.   

Iraq had a very well-funded nuclear weapons program aimed at the  indigenous  development and exploitation of technologies for the  production of weapon-usable  nuclear material and the development and  production of nuclear weapons, with a target date of 1991 for the first  weapon.  
[S/1997/779]   It is reasonable to suppose that the first device, containing  indigenously produced HEU, would not have been available before late  1992. Equally, if it is  accepted that Iraq's strategy was to acquire a  small nuclear arsenal before testing, it is likely that the   need to demonstrate a delivery capability would not have occurred  until 1994.  [GC 40-13]


----------



## darroll (Feb 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So you have not seen the nukes... but you believe they were there?   Or you saw the pictures during your briefing, but they won't let you have them...?




  I retired before having any middle east briefing. I know in 1968 we were more worried about the middle east powder keg than old Ho Chi Minh. Especially when we informed Westmorland that eighty present of the population supports Big Minh. (communist)



  People just don't want to believe Bush in any way.


----------



## BobF (Feb 4, 2015)

Well Darroll, there are a lot more in this world than these one eye'd lefties on this forum.   Right now there are about 60%, and sometimes more, that are just happy that Obama has less than two years left to destroy the US.   Those are numbers from some very well respected polls in the US.   I wish our elections would more closely follow the opinion polls but lots of folks no longer vote and far too many people will do party votes all the time.

Try this link and you can see how Obama's trust goes up and down.    He is not steady in the eyes of the public.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...a_administration/obama_approval_index_history


----------



## darroll (Feb 5, 2015)

When the Former Soviet Union broke up five nukes went missing (the employees were selling weapons out the back door).
The only peoples with enough money to buy these things was not Cuba.
Yes I believe that Saddam had nukes but the world is keeping quiet about the evidence. The people that showed our congress the proof, sure got quiet?
This lets Bush be the fall guy. (this is probably the reason he grins allot) (I don't think he cares what people think) (he kicked butt when it was needed)
The people that hate Bush would not believe there is/was nukes in Iraq under any circumstance(s).


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 5, 2015)

darroll said:


> When the Former Soviet Union broke up five nukes went missing (the employees were selling weapons out the back door).
> The only peoples with enough money to buy these things was not Cuba.
> Yes I believe that Saddam had nukes but the world is keeping quiet about the evidence. The people that showed our congress the proof, sure got quiet?
> This lets Bush be the fall guy. (this is probably the reason he grins allot) (I don't think he cares what people think) (he kicked butt when it was needed)
> The people that hate Bush would not believe there is/was nukes in Iraq under any circumstance(s).



Actually...  I really don't blame Bush.... He was too stupid to come up with such an evil plot...  The  REAL culprit was Dick Cheney.   He and his friends made millions off the war as contractors.. Halliburton ring a bell?  

 
*[url]http://readersupportednews.org/news-section2/308-12/16561-focus-cheneys-halliburton-made-395-billion-on-iraq-war*[/URL]




> he accounting of the financial cost of the nearly decade-long Iraq War will go on for years, but a recent analysis has shed light on the companies that made money off the war by providing support services as the privatization of what were former U.S. military operations rose to unprecedented levels.
> Private or publicly listed firms received at least $138 billion of U.S. taxpayer money for government contracts for services that included providing private security, building infrastructure and feeding the troops.
> Ten contractors received 52 percent of the funds, according to an analysis by the Financial Times that was published Tuesday.
> The No. 1 recipient?
> ...



Looks like you were duped too Darroll


----------

